# WINDOWS 10 /XP/8... SUR MAC OS X EL CAPITAN/LEOPARD, LION...



## mjm92150 (1 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Après lecture sur plusieurs sites internet, j'ai constaté qu'il y a divers logiciels pour installer une partition virtuelle PC sur Mac : Boot Camp, VirtualBox, Parallels, etc...

BOOT CAMP : 
Ce que j'ai pu lire, c'est qu'il faut rebooter à chaque fois pour changer entre PC et Mac.
Cela me semble pas le bon choix pour ma part mais je n'ai pas encore testé et cela ne me tente pas.
Les plus : Je n'ai pas testé.
Les moins : idem.
Prix : En téléchargement gratuit sur divers sites.

VIRTUAL BOX :
Je l'ai installé et le PC virtuel fonctionne à merveille. C'est long à installer car beaucoup de mise à jour pour Windows 10 et de redémarrage du PC virtuel.
Mais, je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution pour faire fonctionner le lecteur de CD/DVD/CDROM pour installer des logiciels PC.
Si vous avez une ou des informations comment faire, je suis preneur. 
Les plus de cet émulateur : choisir 1 ou plusieurs partitions virtuelles de PC et de Mac, pas besoin de clé Windows pour le faire fonctionner.
Les moins : Notice en anglais (donc pas évident), beaucoup de m.a.j. de Windows (je comprends mais c'est un peu galère).
HELP SUR : Je n'ai pas trouver la fonction pour faire fonctionner le lecteur de cd/dvd/cdrom etc...
Prix : En téléchargement gratuit sur divers sites.

PARALLELS :
Je viens d'installer une version gratuite (arnaque, car c'est une version de 14 jours !). Bref, j'ai lancé cet émulateur mais il n'arrive pas à lire le fichier "iso" alors que VIRTUALBOX le lit.
J'ai pris la version "32 bits" et celle du "64 bits" en fichier ".iso" et les deux ne fonctionne pas avec PARALLELS.
Si quelqu'un pourrait m'aider pour savoir pourquoi cela ne fonctionne pas, un grand merci à vous.
Après lecture, sur les sites il à l'air très sympathique mais j'attend de voir et de le tester pour donner un petit avis.
Les plus : à découvrir lorsque je le testerai
Les moins : idem et impossible de lire les fichiers ".iso" pour l'installation ! HELP !
Prix : à partir de 79,99 EUR au 01-07-2016

Bon, voilà 3 émulateurs de PC pour Mac mais je suis encore en test. Les aides sont la bienvenu naturellement.


----------



## tristanWX (1 Juillet 2016)

Perso je prendrai boot camps car le gros avantage c'est qu'il utilise toute la puissance mac contrairement au machine virtuel ou tu partage ta puissance sur deux os


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2016)

tristanWX a dit:


> Perso je prendrai boot camps car le gros avantage c'est qu'il utilise toute la puissance mac contrairement au machine virtuel ou tu partage ta puissance sur deux os


Il faudrait surtout savoir pourquoi tu veux installer Windows. Quel est ton besoin.
Précisions :
Il ne s'agit pas d'émulation mais de virtualisation. Ca n'a rien à voir...
Quoi que tu installes, tu auras toujours des tonnes de mise à jour. Windows est ainsi.
BootCamp ne se télécharge QUE sur le site Apple.


----------



## mjm92150 (1 Juillet 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> Il faudrait surtout savoir pourquoi tu veux installer Windows. Quel est ton besoin.
> Précisions :
> Il ne s'agit pas d'émulation mais de virtualisation. Ca n'a rien à voir...
> Quoi que tu installes, tu auras toujours des tonnes de mise à jour. Windows est ainsi.
> BootCamp ne se télécharge QUE sur le site Apple.



Bonjour,

À la suite de ta réponse, l'installation d'une partition virtuelle d'un PC va me permettre d'ajouter les logiciels PC (graphiques et divers) qui ne sont pas disponibles sur Mac ou qui complète ceux que j'ai actuellement sur Mac.
Comme par exemple pour compléter "CS" (Photoshop, Indesign, Illustrator, etc...) le logiciel "CorelDraw" est très utile .
Le logiciel "Mac Familly - version 8"  est moins pratique que "Généatique 2016" sur PC. Ayant testé les deux, ma préférence va vers celui-ci du PC.
Certaines de mes attentes ne sont pas toujours celles des logiciels Mac ou voir inexistante (peut-être due aussi à un manque d'informations ou de recherches précises non concrétiser sur Mac, d'ou une recherche plus facile sur PC pour le moment )

Je n'ai pas encore testé "BOOT CAMP". Je le ferai prochainement...
Mais pour ce dernier, faut-il toujours rebooter à chaque fois lorsqu'on change le système d'OS (Mac vers PC et inversement ) ?

Au fait, je ne suis pas très fort mais c'est quoi la différence entre un émulateur PC et une virtualisation PC sur Mac ?
Pour ma part, la virtualisation du PC sur Mac n'est pas une émulateur virtuel de PC sur Mac ?
Cette partition virtuelle n'émule pas un PC sur Mac ?
À moins q'un émulateur ai besoin d'avoir une carte que l'on insère dans le Mac (_comme à l'époque d'un A2000 ou A4000 avec une carte que l'on insérait pour émuler un PC. Est-ce cela pour toi la différence entre un émulateur est un émulateur virtuel ?_)
Merci pour tes éclaircissements sur ce sujet.

Bonne journée


----------



## mjm92150 (1 Juillet 2016)

*MISE À JOUR DU POST : Voir en gras de couleur XXXX

BOOT CAMP :
Émulateur PC sur Mac qui reboote à chaque changement d'OS. (Je n'ai pas vérifié si c'est toujours le cas car je ne l'ai pas encore testé).*
*Les plus :* Je n'ai pas testé.
*Les moins :* idem.
*Prix :* En téléchargement gratuit sur divers sites.

*VIRTUAL BOX :*
Je l'ai installé et le PC virtuel fonctionne à merveille. C'est long à installer car beaucoup de mise à jour pour Windows 10 et de redémarrage du PC virtuel.
Mais, je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution pour faire fonctionner le lecteur de CD/DVD/CDROM pour installer des logiciels PC.
Si vous avez une ou des informations comment faire, je suis preneur.
*Les plus* : choisir 1 ou plusieurs partitions virtuelles de PC et de Mac, pas besoin de clé Windows pour le faire fonctionner.
*Les moins :* Notice en anglais (donc pas évident), beaucoup de m.a.j. de Windows (je comprends mais c'est un peu galère).
*De plus, le temps de réaction est lent par rapport à PARALLELS. Le pointeur de la souris (ou du pad) est d'une bonne lenteur* 
 *HELP *SUR : Je n'ai pas trouvé la fonction pour faire fonctionner le lecteur de cd/dvd/cdrom etc...
Prix : En téléchargement gratuit sur divers sites.

*PARALLELS :
Enfin, j'ai pu l'installer après quelques galères (voir précédent post). Il fonctionne impeccablement pour le moment est il est très fluide car il est mieux que VIRTUALBOX qui lui est long à la détente. *
*Les plus :* *Plus rapide que VIRTUALBOX. Sinon idem que lui. Bref, toujours en test pour vérifier l'installation de logiciel...*
*Les moins :* *En test. Mais déjà le prix car les autres sont gratuits sauf erreur de ma part.*
Prix : à partir de 79,99 EUR au 01-07-2016

*Voilà pour le moment, je vous informerai des tests en cours... A+ *


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2016)

mjm92150 a dit:


> Au fait, je ne suis pas très fort mais c'est quoi la différence entre un émulateur PC et une virtualisation PC sur Mac ?


http://carvounas.net/blog/2010/05/17/virtualisation-vs-emulation/


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2016)

BootCamp ne virtualise pas. BootCamp est "seuleument" un utilitaire qui aide à l'installation de Windows sur un Mac. Un point c'est tout.
Avec BootCamp tu as un vrai PC avec les performances maximales que ton Mac peut délivrer (surtout au niveau de la carte graphique). 
Si lors de tes tests avec Parallels (ou VMWare) tu es satisfait de la réactivité, alors n'hésite pas un instant et passe par la solution de la virtualisation qui est bien plus ergonomique et facile à gérer/sauvegarder/installer.


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2016)

Au fait, pour que la virtualisation se passe bien il est fortement conseillé d'avoir de la RAM. 8Go est *vraiment *est *minimum minimorum*


----------



## eryllion (1 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour

BOOTCAMP n'émule rien, c'est un assistant qui va créer une partition sur ton disque dur pour y installer windows en natif.
Il t'évite de le faire à la main.
Il n'y a pas d'émulation. Windows s'y installe comme sur un PC lambda et accède directement aux périphériques. BOOTCAMP fourni également les drivers pour y accéder. Tu auras donc accès aux même ressources que le MAC.
Il est gratuit car inclu dans ton Mac (Seul les pilotes se téléchargent et encore c'est automatique en cochant la case pévue).
Si tu vois un "Bootcamp" à télécharger je ne sais où, évite.
Tu dois en effet rebooter ta machine pour passer de Mac à Windows et inversement.
Bootcamp est recommandé si tes logiciels ne sont pas accès rapide en virtualisation, si tu as besoin des capacités graphiques max de ta machines (jeux, logiciels 3D etc...) ou si tes logiciels ne fonctionnent pas correctement en virtualisant (freeze, plantages, accès aux périphériques spécifiques... )

VIRTUAL BOX, PARALLELS et VMWARE sont des logiciels de virtualisations.
Il te permet de placer ton windows dans une environement isolé qui "émule" un PC.
Tu n'accèdes pas directement aux périphériques (le CPU uniquement il me semble). Ceux-ci sont émuler par des drivers virtuels.
Tu as donc une perte en performance.
Cependant, PARALLELS et VMWARE ont fait des progrès, les machines virtuels sont de plus en plus proches en performances que le natif (bootcamp) à l'exception de la carte graphique néanmoins.
Virtual Box est gratuit, là aussi je te conseil la version officiel sur le site officiel et pas "gratuit un peu partout".
Parallels et Vmware sont payant (un tarif équivalent) mais sont plus poussés et plus performant.
Eux aussi à télécharger et acheter sur les sites officiels.

Dans tous les cas, il te faut une version Windows légale. 
Si tu veux gratuit et que virtual box ne fonctionne pas assez bien (lenteur par exemple) passe à Bootcamp.


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2016)

Tu as oublié de tester VMWare Fusion, que je perso j'utilise beaucoup car je ne veux pas rebooter. Et il exploite bien tout le matériel.


----------



## mjm92150 (1 Juillet 2016)

daffyb a dit:


> http://carvounas.net/blog/2010/05/17/virtualisation-vs-emulation/



Bonjour,

Super et merci pour ces éclaircissements concernant l'émulateur et la virtualisation !   Génial le lien.

A+


----------



## daffyb (1 Juillet 2016)

mjm92150 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Super et merci pour ces éclaircissements concernant l'émulateur et la virtualisation !   Génial le lien.
> 
> A+


Bien qu'il y ait quelque coquilles, la plus grosse est lorsqu'il parle de Wine (surtout quand on sait ce que signifie l'accronyme WINE)... mais dans l'idée, c'est OK


----------



## mjm92150 (1 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Merci pour tes réponses et naturellement, il est préférable d'aller sur les sites légaux; c'est ce que j'ai fait pour installer les versions de ces logiciels (gratuites et/ou d'essai en temps limité).

Bref, je ne connaissais pas VMWARE FUSION car il y a tellement de logiciels, je me suis arrêté à 3 qui sont souvent revenu régulièrement dans les forums dernièrement...

Je vais voir si je vais testé BOOTCAMP et VMWARE FUSION car les congés approchent... Sinon cela se fera à mon retour 

Enfin, je viens de tester un simple logiciel "GENEATIQUE 2016" avec PARALLELS. Aucun problème et tout fonctionne.

A+


----------



## mjm92150 (1 Juillet 2016)

* INFORMATIONS SUR LES LOGICIELS *

* Tous les tests des logiciels PC réalisés sur mon IMac sont des originaux gratuit et/ou achetés avec licence sur le sur les sites officiels.
 Tous les logiciels téléchargés pour Mac ont été pris que sur les sites officiels (gratuit ou version test et/ou acheté avec licence).*

* Merci de contribuer aux achats et/ou version gratuite (ou d'essai) seulement et à rien d'autre.  *


----------



## melaure (1 Juillet 2016)

Idem pour moi, full originaux : vmware, windows, office  Mais bon quand on est du métier, on comprend mieux ses confrères qui doivent gagner leur croûte ... enfin normalement ...


----------



## ardillon (30 Juillet 2016)

bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis avec mon Mac, en effet il a pris un coup de chaud et a carrément grillé suite à une surtension de chez EDF. Croyant me faire plaisir des amis m'ont acheté un PC Hewlett Packard et bien sûr sous windows 8..... beurkkk bien sur j'ai gardé mes CD d'installations Mac OS X et ma question est de savoir si je peux installer MAc OS sur mon PC HP en écrasant windows8 ?


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Juillet 2016)

mjm92150 a dit:


> Mais, je n'ai pas encore trouvé la solution pour faire fonctionner le lecteur de CD/DVD/CDROM pour installer des logiciels PC.
> Si vous avez une ou des informations comment faire, je suis preneur.


Bonjour,
Si cela vous intéresse toujours, pour faire fonctionner le lecteur CD/DVD dans une machine virtuelle de virtualbox, il faut aller dans configuration -> stockage -> cliquer sur ajoute un nouvel accessoire de stockage (icône de disquette en bas de la fenêtre) -> choisir un disque, puis indiquer le disque du lecteur optique.
Normalement, il le lecteur revient automatiquement si on éjecte un disque et remet un autre, mais n'est plus disponible sous OS X tant que la machine virtuelle est en fonction.


----------



## melaure (30 Juillet 2016)

ardillon a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai un petit soucis avec mon Mac, en effet il a pris un coup de chaud et a carrément grillé suite à une surtension de chez EDF. Croyant me faire plaisir des amis m'ont acheté un PC Hewlett Packard et bien sûr sous windows 8..... beurkkk bien sur j'ai gardé mes CD d'installations Mac OS X et ma question est de savoir si je peux installer MAc OS sur mon PC HP en écrasant windows8 ?



Il va te falloir demander ça dans le forum Hackintosh, et vérifier si les composants peuvent fonctionner en hackintosh. Pas certain avec du HP ...


----------



## ardillon (7 Août 2016)

Merci Melaure je vais voir de suite sur HACKINGTOSH.


----------

